# Resistencias de calefacción, prolongar la vida útil



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2010)

En una amplia variedad de industrias, en los pasos de procesado, es muy común el calefacciónado mediante resistencias eléctricas, que, dependiendo de su ubicación, en función del volumen de calor a generar, se pueden alimentar con una variedad de tensiones tales como 12V,24V,48V,110V,220V,380V e incluso más.

La conección desconección a la red electrica se realiza habitualmente por medio de relevadores o contactores. trabando normalmente en el metodo On/Off... 
Esta forma de trabajo supone con el tiempo una fatiga prematura de los materiales por distintas razones fisico mecánicas.... 

1_Cuando una resitencia esta fria tiene su menor resistencia
2_El encendido y apagado proeduce que los materiales se dilanten y contraigan permantemete


En primer caso si la conección se produce en el pico de la tensión alterna, la resistencia sufre lo que podriamos llamar un golpe de corriente ya que la que circula es máxima pudiendo producir el daño permanente de la misma tras reiterados procesos

Salvo por sobretemperatura, es una de las principales causa de roturas del elemento calefactor


En el segundo caso esto produce sobre todo en las resistencias tubulares o también llamadas de cartucho que con el costante movimiento de las partes tanto externas como internas, con el tiempo y por falta de contacto adecuado no pueda transferir el calor a la superficie de la envoltura perdiendo rendimiiento e inutilizandose sin haber llegado a romperse

Quienes trabajan en mantenimiiento saben por experiencia lo engorroso que suele ser el tener que cambiar estas resistencias, dependiendo de la aplicación, sobre todo cuando no estan al alcance
Por otro lado la más de las veces hay que dejar enfriar la maquinaria o sector correspondiente para poder trabajar.

Esto que se conoce como horas muertas(no productivas) inciden en el conjunto de costos ya que sumado al tiempo no productivo esta el costo de los materiales a ser reemplazados.


Existe alguna otra forma para que tales elementos duren más?

La respuesta es si, con el control por medios electrónicos...

Pero alguno dira, eso no es asi ya que la tempeatura y conección desconección se realiza por un control electrónico.

Si, eso es cierto, tan cierto como que se encargan de controlar el elemento sensor y la presencia de este y si esta en buen estaod o esta roto para evitar que las resistencias se rompan o sufran sobretemperaturas que derivaran en una pronto rotura.

Todo eso es muy bueno peo siguen trabajando con el sistema On/Off

Una de las primeras formas es hacer que las resistencias conmuten en el paso por 0....
y en otro orden en lugar de trabajar con el sistema on/off trabajar mediante el sistema PWM que trae aparejado no solo, la prolongación de la vida útil si no que a suvez produce ahorro de energia, con lo cual los sobrecostos se comienza a amortizar solos....


*Métodos de control mejorasos*

Mirando el primer punto en lo referente a conmutación veremos como lograr de una manera un tanto más sencilla el encendido adecuado de los calefactores eléctricos

Como digimos la conección desconección se realiza medante relevaodres, una primera forma de cambiar esto es reemplaza estos relevadores por relay de estado sólido incluso algunos incluyen el ecendido en el paso por 0 por lo que solo se necesita conectar los bornes de control y listo. Hoy en dia hay muchos modelos y son muy confiables y durables, pero como toda cosa no debe hacerse a hojito, debe tenerse en cuenta la potencia isntalalada, cantida y grupos que manejara casa uno de ellos, trantando siempre que si tenemos un consumo de 25A(es solo a modo de ejemplo) no poner uno que sea de 27 o 30, siempre tomar un buen margen eso redundara en beneficios a la larga.

Peo alguno me dira y que suceda cuando la potencia que manejo es tan grande que no puedo utilzar estos dispositivos, no desesperar veremos una alternatiiva para solucionar esto una electrónica y la otra electrotecnica

Veamos primero otra forma de disminuir los fallos en la conección y a su vez ahorar enegia

A una resistencia le es lo mismo si la tensión es CA o CC mientras que el valor eficaz aplicados sea el mismo no hay problemas
Gracias a ello ahora provellamos a las resistencias  de una fuente de tensión y una de corriente. porqu dos fuentes una maneja la corriente cosumida y evita los picos y la de tensión permite por un lado una subida suave de la tensión y por otro alimentarla en forma permanente, subiendo o vajando del nivel de tensión para mantener la tamperatura, lo que hara que en regimen mantenga un nivel promdio  y cuando esta sinprocesar el nivel sera más bajo, por ende los saltos de tensión son muy breves y los saltos termicos también

EL POST ESTA EN EDICION POR FAVOR ESPERAR A QUE FINALICE LA MISMA 


Espero no vaya a moderación por utilizar mayúsculas ya que es solo para advertir luego sera quitado


----------

